# ts6 New Holland



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

anyone have a New Holland TS6.110 .. Saw a new one cab 2 wheel drive good price ..What are they capable of I am aware it is a small tractor


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It's not that small depending on what you want to do with it.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it 110 hp, if so nice size I think.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> anyone have a New Holland TS6.110 .. Saw a new one cab 2 wheel drive good price ..What are they capable of I am aware it is a small tractor


Yes the tractor is 110 horsepower If nobody has experience with the tractor maybe someone can tell me about the 4.5L engine


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a year old cab FWA TS6020, which is the old version of the TS6.110. After 100 hours, I really like it for the most part. The Tier III 4.5L engine is the same as they use in many CNH tractors, and seems to be a great engine - starts fine, good power although it does use more fuel than my Ford 7710. On my TS6020, the transmission and rear end is pure Ford and many parts cross over to the 7XXX series tractors. I only have a 16x4 non-syncro Dual Power transmission then, but for haying it is fine - I value the Dual Power more than I would syncronizers. The transmission/rearend is assembled in Antwerp, Belgium, the cab is made in Turkey (from the TD series), the front axle is Carraro and the whole thing is assembled in Mexico. 
It is certainly a no-frills tractor with not a single electronic control - even the pto is a lever just like the old Fords but that is fine for me and should cause less headaches down the road. It is my first cab so I think it is great - hard to compare since I've never used much else. Biggest dislikes are the postion of the remote levers which are down low and back too far. I hope to make some extensions for them. The seat on mine rattles front and back too much too. I had a few minor quality issues in the beginning (handbrake wasn't adjusted properly, trailer wiring harness was wired backwards, radio harness was wrong) but the only reral big issue I had has been with one of the hydraulic remotes. It is supposed to go back to the dealer to fix the remote and the seat, so we will see how that goes. The TS6 series has the shuttle transmission but I think the rest of the tractor is pretty much the same. With the new series you can also get 6 cylinder versions.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

lfc said:


> I have a year old cab FWA TS6020, which is the old version of the TS6.110. After 100 hours, I really like it for the most part. The Tier III 4.5L engine is the same as they use in many CNH tractors, and seems to be a great engine - starts fine, good power although it does use more fuel than my Ford 7710. On my TS6020, the transmission and rear end is pure Ford and many parts cross over to the 7XXX series tractors. I only have a 16x4 non-syncro Dual Power transmission then, but for haying it is fine - I value the Dual Power more than I would syncronizers. The transmission/rearend is assembled in Antwerp, Belgium, the cab is made in Turkey (from the TD series), the front axle is Carraro and the whole thing is assembled in Mexico.
> It is certainly a no-frills tractor with not a single electronic control - even the pto is a lever just like the old Fords but that is fine for me and should cause less headaches down the road. It is my first cab so I think it is great - hard to compare since I've never used much else. Biggest dislikes are the postion of the remote levers which are down low and back too far. I hope to make some extensions for them. The seat on mine rattles front and back too much too. I had a few minor quality issues in the beginning (handbrake wasn't adjusted properly, trailer wiring harness was wired backwards, radio harness was wrong) but the only reral big issue I had has been with one of the hydraulic remotes. It is supposed to go back to the dealer to fix the remote and the seat, so we will see how that goes. The TS6 series has the shuttle transmission but I think the rest of the tractor is pretty much the same. With the new series you can also get 6 cylinder versions.


Thanks this has been helpfuk


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> Thanks this has been helpfuk


HELPFULL


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad to help. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

While it is true the tractor has 110 HP, that is engine HP not PTO HP. PTO HP is less the engine HP and is probably a more true method to determine if the tractor will fit your needs. Just be sure you are buying a tractor large enough to pull your equipment.


----------



## hay&holsteins (Mar 24, 2013)

We have a NH TS110 (90 PTO hp), which is a couple model years older, but probably pretty similar. We have over 3500 hours on it, and I can honestly say it has fired right up with the first turn of the key every single time. We had to replace some shuttle shifter components, (which was pricey) but other than that has been very reliable. It handles our round and small square baler easily. It will run our 11 foot discbine, but a couple gears slower than our 125 hp tractor. Overall, it's OK on power, but if I could do it again the next model larger probably would have been better for us.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a TS110 and a TS135A. Like them both. There is a BIG difference in the frame weight between the 110 and the 135. Both are FWA, both have loaders, both have fluid in the tires. Both start within two spins. The controls are a little nicer in the 135. The 110 is 4 cylinder, the 135 is a 6 cylinder.

Put a 1200 lb round bale on the front of the 110 and it feels a little light in the back. Put the same bale on the 135 and it doesn't feel any different. There is about 3,000 lbs difference in tractor weights.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was considering the TS 125, the biggest selling feature for me was that big-ass 6 cylinder motor. 7.4L is a lot of motor. My Kubota is only 6.1 L. Kinda still wish I had bought the ts125. Stiil cant believe seller wouldn't mount the loader on it.....


----------

